# Looking for Houlder Engineers: Stroud, Hogg, Lawrence



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi All,
A call to reconnect with the 3off above guys, mainly on MV Orenda
Bridge, all Top Engineers & good Shipmates, sailing with me,(==D) Arthur Swift
(Taffy) in 1970 - 75. Hoping you are happy & well.

Jim Stroud 3/E, from Birmingham, Alisdair Hogg, 2/E, London/ southern counties. Chris Lawrence J/2/E from Plymouth, Devon.

We had good, though hard times on the above ship, hoping you are all well, get in touch.

Arthur C. Perth, West Oz.


----------

